# New Woodie



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This woodpigeon was picked up 3 weeks ago by one of our members (Dee) at the roadside where it had been sitting all day. Another woodpigeon, probably his mate , had spent most of the day by him.

Dee took him to a vet who charged her £17.00, didn't do anything for him and told her "The best thing is to put it down because there are hundreds out there!". She also took it to the wildlife hospital who also said the best thing would be to put it down,,,they did not have the facilities for it because they were expecting more important birds.

So, here he is with us, and not looking too happy about it. 

Cynthia


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi I am happy that you have him now. That is very sad.But he will be glad to you when he gets better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia.

That is such an interesting and unique looking bird, how can he not be important?

I should think he will do very well under your very POSITIVE and supportive and loving care. You said it Coolpigeon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, he is really pretty. Is that a natural top knot? I sure hope all goes well with him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this Woodie has made his/her way to you, Cynthia. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lucky bird to land in your capable hands. Woodies are such beautiful birds!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Huh, native species aren't "important"?

Well at least you don't need a federal permit to take care of him, like you do for native species here in the bass ackwards 'States.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He's cute. He reminds me of Julius when I first found him and put him in a box. Same expression on the face. Then as soon as you leave the room (or so he thinks you have) he'll try to get out. Julius always tried to pull that on me only he couldn't fly.

Good luck with your woodie.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Is that a natural top knot?


Hi Maggie,

That is one of his injuries. He has another underneath the wing.




> Well at least you don't need a federal permit to take care of him


It looks like we are heading that way with the new Animal Welfare Act. I understand that regulations that are yet to come will require all sanctuaries, even the small back garden ones, to pay for a very expensive annual licence. The majority of the small ones won't be able to afford it and the majority of the big ones eithr don't treat pigeons at all or euthanase.

Cynthia


----------



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for taking in that woody, Cynthia. I can't believe a wildlife hospital would suggest euthanasia before attempting anything. That's really quite shocking.

I hope you can do something for his injuries. Woodies are one of my favourite birds 

If the new animal welfare act does require an expensive licence, I hope the members here can club together in some way and help out. It would be a shame if added bureaucracy, ironically called 'animal welfare' actually puts and end to people like yourself caring for sick birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cynthia,

Your woodie does look like he could use some TLC...and a better person couldn't be found!

We will all be waiting for updates on this lovely bird!

SENDING LOADS OF HEALING THOGHTS and WARM HUGS TO YOU BOTH!

Euthanize indeed!!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thank God he's with you now, Cynthia!
That's terrible about the wildlife hospital... what genius determines what wildlife is or isn't "important" anyways? Either way, if that's their attitude, then he's much better off with you than them. Good luck to you and the woodie! I'll be praying for him! (and his mate, poor girl must be worried sick...)


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Cynthia do they not have much compation for those birds over there? That bird is beautiful!!! I am very happy you have him and maybe some good will come out of it. Glad there are people out there who give a damn about birds. 
Can you imagine how boring this world would be without them? 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> *So, here he is with us,* *and not looking too happy about it.*
> 
> Cynthia


Chances are, Cynthia, he may *not* be too happy to be there, however, if he knew what his alternative was, I'm sure he's *very* grateful to be there.  

I hope he does well. I'm sure he will.  
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is the right wing broken? Something blew a lot of the primaries off--I can't imagine the wing not being broken from that.

Pidgey


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*wood pigeon*

*Kool a wood pigeon. How much did she cost?*


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Wood pigeon*

He looks pretty battered up but he'll be fine,once you get him better he will look really nice.It wood be better that you keep him in a flight rather than a cage,he will tame down better and his feather condition will improve alot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RussianRoller said:


> *Kool a wood pigeon. How much did she cost?*


They are a native and wild species in the U.K. where the bird was found and is being cared for.

Terry


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

Here in the US we have the band tailed pigeon that looks similar to the european wood pigeon.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Cynthia,
Reading that the vets wanted to kill this precious bird because there are so many, & because he is less important (how incredibly stupid) than others, makes me sick & sad.

I hope he is doing well. Please let us know.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pidgey, the woodie (now named Rosewood) does seem to have had a broken wing but it will have set now. Although Dee (who found him) tried to get help for it none of the "experts" would do anything and three weeks had passed before he arrived here.

Hr has a big problem which is that he falls backwards when frightened and can't get himself back up again...when I put him in the aviary he gets pecked by the other pigeons ...some of them go for the eyes.

Wood pigeons are not happy indoors, they really need fresh air and space. John will be here this weekend and will be able to spend a lot of time in the aviary supervising Rosewood.

I would really appreciate some suggestions of how to keep him on his feet or how to help him get up again once he is over.

Cynthia


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*importance?*

If you could find an email addy for the hospital I do believe I need to give them a piece of my mind. How prejudiced of a mind could even think such a thought? I feel someone in a position of power over the organization needs to hear about this situation. Totally unacceptable. I thought that society supposedly had grown past these types of things but evidently not. 

I wonder if that person was taken to the hospital with life threatening injuries was told that he wasn`t important enough to recieve treatment. How would he feels then? Bet he doesn`t know that pigeons don`t have a sound for pain.

Please reveal a little more info so I can take appropriate action.
ty


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I think I once spoke about it on the forum

but on the issue of Woodies

are Wood Pigeons less social (more scared?) to humans than ferals?

becuase everytime I go near Wood Pigeons, often they will fly away, whereas often many ferals will come to you looking for food


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi LP.

Wild wood pigeons are much more frightened oe us than ferals and can die of an adrenalin rush when caught. However, some can build up a relationship with a friendly human, I have heard of them eating peanuts from a friend's hand.

Strangely, though, the bird in my aviary that is friendliest to me is Littlewood, a wood pigeon that was hand raised. Other woodies that arrived as juveniles seem to trust me because Littlewood does and will wait quietly next to their food dishes to have them filled.

I had grown to expect their acceptance but last weekend Les visited and went into the aviary. The woodies went beserk at the site of a stranger in their little haven and were battering themselves against the roof and walls of the aviary.

Cynthia

As Chris says, they are fragile and this is emotionally as well as physically.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Hi LP.
> 
> Wild wood pigeons are much more frightened oe us than ferals and can die of an adrenalin rush when caught. However, some can build up a relationship with a friendly human, I have heard of them eating peanuts from a friend's hand.
> 
> ...


thanks Cynthia

I didn't know they can die of fright


----------

